# Talking Dogs (for fun)



## pshah0002 (Mar 18, 2011)

I really wasnt sure where to post this so here it is. Just for fun, if god gives you a power to talk to your dog for one minute what would you say to him/her? Also, what your dog will say to you?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I talk to Fiona all the time. Is that weird? Because I would have blown the minute on something dumb like ... Where are my slippers. Did you see them? Did you eat them... Oh, there they are right where I left them.

Fiona cannot talk right now, she has a cow femur in her mouth and she is not letting go.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I always talk to the Hooligans. Not sure they understand, but I talk to them anyway. 

The only thing I hope they understand is when I tell them I love them ... so if God gave me the power to talk to them and have them understand what I say, then it would be to tell them how much I love them and how much they mean to me!!!


----------



## meichi (Oct 1, 2012)

Well my pet initiates to talk to me!  However, there are, of course, many welfare benefits one can receive if a person can’t provide for themselves or is in a tough spot, but they aren’t much help if one has a pet to look after. However, there really is a program offering pet food stamps, sort of. What can you say about this?


----------

